# Keep disconnecting from WoW, please help!



## Montyleeny14 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

I am using a WoW trial account and eager to play WoW once my trial account expires and my current MMORPG (LOTRO) subscription expires aswell.

But these random disconnections are not helping or influencing me to play this game; I also get disconnected from my wireless router (Meaning can't surf net or something, which makes me having to reconnect). When I disconnect I could still move but everyone is just frozen. Then I disconnect >.<

I have followed all steps to allow Blizzard's port work with my router and using command prompt etc etc. But still it wont work 

I am certain that it is not my internet because I do not get random dc's from my wireless router when playing LOTRO; but on WoW... well every 5-10 mins is really frustrating.

Reply ASAP;

Thanks,

Montyleeny14


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

remove the connection from the router first then connect directly to your computer. if the internet connection runs smoothly, there's a problem on the router.


----------



## pfrechette (May 5, 2007)

A little while ago there was a connection issue between Blizzard and Comcast. Almost everybody who had Comcast would get DCed around every 10 minutes.


----------

